

Feedback on my app: MyJugaad.in, a slideshow for webpages - paraschopra
http://myjugaad.in/

======
tom
Ok, this is actually not bad at all. I like the arrow navigation (though you
have to click IN to the content to scroll down, as opposed to just moving the
container ever so slightly down). Slick. But, there are lots of things I don't
like.

1\. What is that domain name? What am I missing? It tells me nothing and will
not help your site grown in anyway.

2\. Show me, right on the front page, what you mean. I know what a slide show
is, SHOW ME what your app does. This isn't that hard, but I want to see it
more than read it. Give me an image of a browser window with the next content
to the right and the last to the left. I like pictures.

3\. Get rid of the word "test" all over your home page. Seriously, it should
not be there. Put some real content (even if it's just testing content!) in
there so I don't see how young you are.

4\. Man, I hate registering for things. Probably not what you want to hear,
but do I have to register/login? Can't you just use a cookie to identify me
and link me with my list(s) on your end? I'd love to just work as a guest of
sorts - forever.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for your comment.

1\. Domain name actually means something in Hindi. So, I agree with you that
it tells you nothing.

2\. Hmm.. So, you think pictures would be more effective? Thanks for this
suggestion.

3\. Yeah, got rid of test. :)

4\. Registration is optional. It is only required if you want to create your
own slideshows. Cookie is not reliable for this thing. Imagine, you having to
upload a youtube video without registering and later wanting to remove it,
after your cookie having been deleted.

------
babul
I can't see a reason to use this.

I actually like your homepage (<http://www.paraschopra.com>) better and am
more likely to visit that on a repeated basis.

------
paraschopra
Guys, I would appreciate your comments, feedback, criticism, rants,
appreciation, etc. Also, please note that the web app is still being tested,
so if you come across any unexpected behavior, let me know ASAP.

------
aitoehigie
I have just one question: what pain problem does this app solve? I just can
not seem to get it.

~~~
paraschopra
It solves my pain of having to navigate the top stories on the internet. Plus,
I don't like reading stories in my RSS reader.

